# Sinn 104... I just don't get it.



## Dan'98

It seems like the black dial of the Sinn 104 is highly adored in the 'watch community' but I have no idea why. 

what is so special about this watch?

The way its built makes it look really flat and thicker than it actually is in the specs.

can someone share some insights please. the watch looks okay but just doesn't really please my eye as much as other watches do.


----------



## wheelbuilder

If the watch "doesn't please your eye" you really shouldn't need anyone to explain why it should...........it's perfectly fine to not like something.


----------



## Tanjecterly

It's a watch with good lume and high WR and can pass in many situations from work to casual. 

I have one myself.


----------



## Weetabix

wheelbuilder said:


> If the watch "doesn't please your eye" you really shouldn't need anyone to explain why it should...........it's perfectly fine to not like something.


I don't know about that. Sometimes when someone explains what they appreciate about something, I find myself appreciating it too with a better understanding.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## phydaux

Id this is what you're talking about:









It's a very classic look. Yeah, I can think of 10 other watches (at 1/10th the price) that have the a similar look, but the Sinn executes it very well. Better, in fact, than some watches with 2-3 times the price tag. _(I'm looking at YOU, Tudor Black Bay and your UGLY hour hand!)_


----------



## MissileExpert

I don't know about the 104, but the Sinn 857 has a matte black dial, which limits reflections and makes the watch very readable. Sinn watches are practically bullet proof, with excellent water resistance, anti-magnetic, and shock proof. Their pilot watches also have protections against loss of pressure at altitude. I'm pretty sure all Sinn watch movements are COSC chronometers. If the style or appearance doesn't appeal to you, that's fine. Watches are a lot like cars. Aesthetics matter to the buyer.


----------



## StufflerMike

....probably because the 104 combines all the features of a classic aviator watch ?


----------



## Orhorolgy

Hmmm....well if the original poster can't see the beauty in the Sinn 104 (which I grant is not for everyone but then again, what wrist watch is?) then he definitely would not even be able to contemplate and appreciate the beauty and artistic design of the Sinn 6100 REGULATEUR Technik dail.

This is one of Sinn's best IMHO.


----------



## Radharc

Dan'98 said:


> what is so special about this watch?


I wonder the same thing about Rolex subs and Omega speedies -- two of the most hallowed watches in all of WISdom. And don't even get me started on those octagonal Genta-designed monstrosities that AP manufactures...

Like what you like, and don't sweat whether others agree.


----------



## ldo123

MissileExpert said:


> ...I'm pretty sure all Sinn watch movements are COSC chronometers.


No, they are not - as far as I know, currently only the quartz UX Series is C.O.S.C certified.


----------



## sticky

You either like the look of a particular watch or you don’t and the 104 ticks lots of boxes for me.


----------



## StufflerMike

> ...I'm pretty sure all Sinn watch movements are COSC chronometers...


I am sure they are not. If in doubt read their technical specs or FAQ.


----------



## djpfine

My impression of the 104 has changed over time. As a WIS noob, I initially found it rather run of the mill. However, after leaning more about the features, value, and Sinn's attention to detail, I now see what the hype is about. The 104 checks a lot of functionality boxes in a versatile looking watch at a solid price.


----------



## Brucy

Most of my watches have black dials and the 104's would stand out the most. It is a combination of factors that draw you into its inky depth and the glossiness of not just the dial but the bezel also.


----------



## City74

Then don’t buy one. Simple


----------



## sarbmaster

Until you've held one in your hand, you probably won't be able to 'get it'

Personally, the white dial 104 and the black dial 104 are my favorites, and then the EZM3


----------



## Swiftcurrent

It took me a while to love it. I didn't like it at first and then overtime it grew on me and now I love it and own a white 104 on fine link bracelet.


----------



## King_Neptune

I particularly like the 104's countdown bezel and the understated crown shape. A desirable combination to some folks in a world where most bezels are the diver's scale type and where many aviators have oversized crowns.


----------



## sarbmaster

It's really just a lot of personal preference. And there's definitely no absolutes.

I don't really like the arabics on the 104, I prefer the indicies
I don't really like the indicies on the EZM3, I prefer the arabics

different style watches, balanced differently.


----------



## javadave

I can say the same thing about many popular watches. 

Personally i happen to like the 104. Just wish they did one with some of that Sinn tech

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

This is a very readable watch. It has no heavy baggage. The lume is robust. The case size comfortably aaccommodates my spindly wrist.

Mine is the white dial variant and I may buy the black dial version.

I'd post a pic, but since you don't "get it" I won't bother.

Italics added for random emphasis.


----------



## othertbone

Waste of money def


----------



## djdust12

I for one can't stand the Seiko Alpinist yet most people seem to love it. The Tudor watches are nice but I can't stand the big blocky hands.
The 104 has the features to be a solid tool watch, yet you can throw a bracelet on and now it's dressy. Love the lumed numerals, stylish hands, black date wheels, polished case, etc.
We're not all supposed to like the same watches, which is a good thing, otherwise we'd all be wearing Hamilton khakis...though I wish we all were!


----------



## hendryyyy

javadave said:


> I can say the same thing about many popular watches.
> 
> Personally i happen to like the 104. Just wish they did one with some of that Sinn tech
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Exactly my thought as well, if 104 has the Sinn tech, I'd buy this instead of ezm 3f (although i've grown to absolutely love this watch)

You have to see the 104 in person, it looks much better than the photos


----------



## Don Draper

I personally think that it would be far more interesting if it had anti-mag properties and a closed caseback.


Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

ldo123 said:


> No, they are not - as far as I know, currently only the quartz UX Series is C.O.S.C certified.


Thanks for clarifying. I guess I shouldn't believe everything I read in blogs or in reviews. To reinforce your point, Sinn does not make any claim on their website about COSC. My 857 (albeit after only 2 days), is +4.4 spd, and trending closer to zero.


----------



## hendryyyy

Not COSC certified but very accurate. Mine goes 3 seconds fast in 4-5 days


----------



## Camguy

Seriously, it's simply a gorgeous watch.


----------



## efawke

The 104 wasn’t one I had a desire to own at first, but it has grown on me. The fact that it’s a legitimate tool watch that can be worn in a variety of situations is certainly a factor in my wanting one. The only thing that has kept me from buying one is the fully polished case. If Sinn made a 104 with the case finishing of a 556 I’d own one already. I’m still strongly considering it as my main everyday driver, but not completely convinced just yet (waffling between it and the 556). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart

Now I want a 104! versatile and sensible is my goal.


----------



## doggbiter




----------



## jp.vegas

I absolutely love the 104 with the arabic numeral dial. It's on my "need" list. It's not too huge, supremely legible and functional as well. I've got more expensive and I've got cheaper but it seems to be a great package for a daily wearer, both in and out of the office.


----------



## kwill

> ...more interesting if it had anti-mag properties....


It does. Meets DIN 8309.


----------



## Earthbound

I’ve been looking hard for a white dial tool watch and want to love the 104. Agree with a previous post regarding the busy dial due to the lack of numerals. Want to love but have to let someone enjoy. Then I saw the 857 testaf. Now I’m in trouble! Trying to talk myself out of it. Really want white but the black and orange, with the airplane gmt, is spectacular. I need more arms


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Although I've never seen the black in person, I've owned the white version for a while now and absolutely love it. I wear it more than anything in my small/newish collection and it makes me happy every time I put it on.


----------



## posaune76

Just got the new blue dial 104. Might not take it off. It's a dark navy, looks black in some light. Comfortable, shiny, but definitely a tool. Waffled a lot about how much I liked the black dial & whether I preferred numerals or indices, hard pass on the white. Saw this and got pulled in.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72

I don’t have the testaf but I have an 857 and it is my favorite. Comfotable, easy to read and gorgeous.

I like the 104, and white would be the one I get but with the 857 and a couple others, I’d just never wear it.


----------



## zero_cool

OP Have you tried one on? It’s a different experience manipulating a watch in your hands vs speculating about it from your behind your computer screen. Sinn watches are built well and they stand out from the rest of the typical brands.


----------



## phorty

Seems like a good watch to wear daily. The bezel is odd to me but I'm sure the tool design goal drives that. I'd consider it over my 556 if it had a GMT bezel.


----------



## tjb616

I bought one specifically for a long trip and planned to let it go when I returned and a watch I had been waiting on arrived. I fell in love with it and it's now my favorite wear. I never thought I could get so much wrist time out of a white dial watch, but I certainly have. It's the watch that made me a Sinn fan.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Dan'98 said:


> It seems like the black dial of the Sinn 104 is highly adored in the 'watch community' but I have no idea why.
> 
> what is so special about this watch?
> 
> The way its built makes it look really flat and thicker than it actually is in the specs.
> 
> can someone share some insights please. the watch looks okay but just doesn't really please my eye as much as other watches do.


That's because you are looking at the black dial version and not the white dial version.....not your fault.


----------



## JaseRicco

To each his own...I personally feel that the Sinn 104 is a gorgeous timepiece. Elegant, classic and an all around quality build. Sinn’s attention to detail is bar none, and the 104 is no exception. I absolutely love the fact that the 104 is a real hybrid...classic look, aviation bezel, with the screw down crown and water resistance of a diver. The Sinn 104 w/ white enamel dial will be an acquisition of mine in the very near future. But again, with all the Brands, Models, variations and styles of watches out there, how could we all have the same tastes and preferences. I have read some say here that the Tudor Black Bay is not to their liking, but for me, I find the Tudor Black Bay to be a beautiful timepiece, even with the Snow Flake hour hand. This will be another acquisition of mine.


----------



## JaseRicco

WUS’s Double Post Error Strikes Again


----------



## egwatchfan

For what it's worth, I've always been a huge fan of the 104 based on photos. I always thought that the black was the way to go. But I have to say.... after seeing several 104s in person, the black is probably my least favorite model. The white is incredible, and the new anthracite is even better.... truly stunning IMO.


----------



## sarbmaster

egwatchfan said:


> For what it's worth, I've always been a huge fan of the 104 based on photos. I always thought that the black was the way to go. But I have to say.... after seeing several 104s in person, the black is probably my least favorite model. The white is incredible, and the new anthracite is even better.... truly stunning IMO.


again, to each his own 

I've handled all (arabics and indices, black, white, blue, anthracite) my favorites are the black and white. indices.


----------



## JaseRicco

Just picked one up, so I guess I get it...


----------



## ladida

JaseRicco said:


> Just picked one up, so I guess I get it...
> 
> View attachment 13823029
> 
> 
> View attachment 13823033


Strap is perfect for it too. Lovely watch!


----------



## JaseRicco

ladida said:


> Strap is perfect for it too. Lovely watch!


I agree. Picked up the strap from Barton Watch Bands...quality bands at a reasonable price.


----------



## Earthjade

PROS

* It's a "boring" watch - meaning it's a go anywhere, do anything watch. If in doubt, wear the Sinn 104 and you'll be OK as long as it's not a formal dress situation.
* It's a pilot watch but reminds me of a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. This is good: it means some classic styling (probably helps it be "boring").
* Syringe hands are very useful for accurate readability - more than I would have guessed. The sub-minute markers are useless but add character and definition to the watch.
* Made in Germany from a well-respected company in the WIS community - this adds to my enjoyment of the watch.
* Lume is C3 and great.
* Countdown bezel is actually useful.

CONS
* Misaligned days - all 104s seem to suffer from this. Dates may also not line up with the days - wouldn't be bad on an affordable watch but at this level it shouldn't be happening.
* My SW200 "Top" movement does +6 seconds a day. I have base movements from Seiko and STP better than this.
* Easily scratched.
* Bezel was initially leaning slightly to the right. Again, QC at this level should pick this up. I had to unscrew the bezel and realign it myself.


----------



## JaseRicco

Earthjade said:


> PROS
> 
> * It's a "boring" watch - meaning it's a go anywhere, do anything watch. If in doubt, wear the Sinn 104 and you'll be OK as long as it's not a formal dress situation.
> * It's a pilot watch but reminds me of a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. This is good: it means some classic styling (probably helps it be "boring").
> * Syringe hands are very useful for accurate readability - more than I would have guessed. The sub-minute markers are useless but add character and definition to the watch.
> * Made in Germany from a well-respected company in the WIS community - this adds to my enjoyment of the watch.
> * Lume is C3 and great.
> * Countdown bezel is actually useful.
> 
> CONS
> * Misaligned days - all 104s seem to suffer from this. Dates may also not line up with the days - wouldn't be bad on an affordable watch but at this level it shouldn't be happening.
> * My SW200 "Top" movement does +6 seconds a day. I have base movements from Seiko and STP better than this.
> * Easily scratched.
> * Bezel was initially leaning slightly to the right. Again, QC at this level should pick this up. I had to unscrew the bezel and realign it myself.


Are we sure Sinn uses C3 SuperLuminova on the 104's? I feel like the lume is not that bright and does not last that long, though I haven't actually put this to the test in anyway, just my observation thus far.

I personally think that the watch can be dressed up nice with the right styled and colored leather band, but to each his own of course.

Misalignments issues tend to plague a lot of brands out there. My bezel seems to be slightly to the right as well depending on the angle. Sometimes I think it's just me. How easy was it to remove the bezel? I'm assuming once you remove the bezel, you had to remove the bezel insert from the bezel itself, fasten the bezel back on to the case, then re-glue the bezel insert to the bezel? This is the process that I had to do with my Sbdc051 and 053 to correct the bezel insert alignment issue. Seiko is another one of those brands plagued.


----------



## Earthjade

Realigning the Sinn 104 bezel is not so complicated:

1) Unscrew the bezel with the provided tool (but leave the screws in the bezel holes)
2) Take off the bezel and you'll find that on the case there are three ball bearings sitting in three holes and under each ball bearing is a small spring. To the left and right of each ball bearing are empty holes, so three sets of three holes.
3) Take out the ball bearings and springs and place them in different holes within their set. With trial and error, you can get the bezel to lean slightly more to the left or right.
4) Screw the bezel back on.


----------



## JaseRicco

Earthjade said:


> Realigning the Sinn 104 bezel is not so complicated:
> 
> 1) Unscrew the bezel with the provided tool (but leave the screws in the bezel holes)
> 2) Take off the bezel and you'll find that on the case there are three ball bearings sitting in three holes and under each ball bearing is a small spring. To the left and right of each ball bearing are empty holes, so three sets of three holes.
> 3) Take out the ball bearings and springs and place them in different holes within their set. With trial and error, you can get the bezel to lean slightly more to the left or right.
> 4) Screw the bezel back on.


Thanks for the tips.

Unfortunately, I purchased the 104 used here on the Forum and the Member I purchased from stated that since it was purchased from an AD on leather, it did not come with the Sinn Tool. Now that I think about it, that doesn't make too much sense since the tool can also be used on the bezel, but who knows. Of course the screw driver that came with the cheap watch kit that I purchased a while back does not fit the screws on the Sinn's bezel. Ill have to wait until I purchase a better watch kit and give it a go then.

Thanks Again!


----------



## JaseRicco

Double Post


----------



## Jsparks

Personally it seems like a decent daily wearer. It has been on my wish list for some time now, i'm waiting to see it in the flesh, I absolutely love the 104 well designed too.


----------



## Nanook65

I just got one in a trade. Obviously I liked it enough to want it. I have owned 40+ watches in the last 3 yrs or so I have a pretty good idea of what is nice & I'll say with 100% confidence that the 104 is a very nice watch. It ticked a lot of boxes for me too so that is why I got it. I probably will pass it on only because it seems a bit small for my tastes. 

Look, there are similarly speced watches for 1/3 the price and the are other similarly speced watches for 3x + the price. Just because this is the case doesn't mean that this watch isn't worth looking at. People will buy watches at all price points for all sorts of reasons. If you can afford it and you like the looks go for it. It is a nice watch


----------



## wkw

I don't have one but I'm thinking of getting a white dial version with H-link bracelet since I'm thinking of retiring my Tutima FX.

104 white dial is smiling at me. It'd be an instant purchase of Sinn offers one with Arabic dial.

Here's a pic of my Tutima.

Thanks










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunK

Hey, Ladies and Gents. Long time lurker and first-time poster.

I felt compelled to respond to this thread because the 104 was my maiden voyage as a Sinner. I liked it so much that I once owned both the fine-link bracelet and vintage brown leather versions. There's probably not much to add that hasn't already been mentioned, but I'll outline some of the highlights that make the 104 so popular in my opinion.

1. Its beauty lies in its simplicity.
2. The 104 fills the market for those who don't exclusively want or need a diver or flieger with special Sinn technologies.
3. The polished surfaces and exhibition case back position it as a 'contemporary' watch which can compete with similarly-featured brands.
4. The overall styling has a classic appearance that works with nearly everything. Straps, bracelets, wardrobe, you name it. Easily qualifies as a 'one watch.'
5. 200M water resistance? Yes, please. The G-Shock I dive with has the same WR rating.
6. Lastly, I have to mention price point. I feel that you get a lot of Sinn for your money with this one.

I have to concur with others that photos truly don't do the 104 justice. My interest was piqued by seeing one on a colleague's wrist. I would've never bought one through online shopping alone.


----------



## JaseRicco

Nanook65 said:


> I just got one in a trade. Obviously I liked it enough to want it. I have owned 40+ watches in the last 3 yrs or so I have a pretty good idea of what is nice & I'll say with 100% confidence that the 104 is a very nice watch. It ticked a lot of boxes for me too so that is why I got it. I probably will pass it on only because it seems a bit small for my tastes.
> 
> Look, there are similarly speced watches for 1/3 the price and the are other similarly speced watches for 3x + the price. Just because this is the case doesn't mean that this watch isn't worth looking at. People will buy watches at all price points for all sorts of reasons. If you can afford it and you like the looks go for it. It is a nice watch


Good points and good advice.

I saw yours pop up on WatchRecon, pity, but by chance, I saw the warranty card stamped by Iguana Sell? Never heard of them, I know you purchased secondhand, but do you know anything about this company/website?


----------



## AndyDav55

It’s just great value from a great brand that is built like a tank


----------



## Imagestreet

It's a classic aviator / toolwatch look - simple, clean and incredibly legible. With it's white on black hands and printed dial it seems at a glance to share a lot of the design DNA with the Omega Speedmaster which is recognised as a design classic (see picture). With it's short lug to lug length it looks good on a wide variety of wrist sizes, and due to it's subdued colour scheme it is a strap monster (Nato, Leather, Bracelet etc all look great) so very versatile. Whilst being the entry level watch in the Sinn range, it has 200m water resistance (rare for a aviator style watch), is anti-magnetic, and also can cope with low pressure environments - so this is a proper no-nonsense tool watch. I wouldn't wear it with a suit (too much of a toolwatch), but for daily wear weekend and casual use I think it's a fantastic watch. Mine has also been extremely consistent and accurate, so I think the rumours that Sinn regulates their movements to a high standard may be true.


----------



## Jezec

If you find black too boring, maybe get one that is a bit more playful?


----------



## brettone2002

I got the indicies over the arabic due to the seconds track, and more classic look


----------



## brettone2002

You do not have base Seikos that perform better than this unless it is defective..


----------



## nimzotech

Imagestreet said:


> It's a classic aviator / toolwatch look - simple, clean and incredibly legible. With it's white on black hands and printed dial it seems at a glance to share a lot of the design DNA with the Omega Speedmaster which is recognised as a design classic (see picture). With it's short lug to lug length it looks good on a wide variety of wrist sizes, and due to it's subdued colour scheme it is a strap monster (Nato, Leather, Bracelet etc all look great) so very versatile. Whilst being the entry level watch in the Sinn range, it has 200m water resistance (rare for a aviator style watch), is anti-magnetic, and also can cope with low pressure environments - so this is a proper no-nonsense tool watch. I wouldn't wear it with a suit (too much of a toolwatch), but for daily wear weekend and casual use I think it's a fantastic watch. Mine has also been extremely consistent and accurate, so I think the rumours that Sinn regulates their movements to a high standard may be true.
> 
> View attachment 15054071


Nice comparison .
Love the straps BTW.
Mind sharing the source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## brettone2002

The day does not look misaligned on my 104, maybe it is and I just don't notice....


----------



## brettone2002

Have one as second watch to my Omega, then picked up a Stowa Flieger as a third. The Stowa is quicker to grab and go (no day/date). But all three are in rotation. I think I like the Stowa bit better. The 104 is a good watch but wouldn't work for me on its own...Maybe the B dial Stowa is just more appealing to me...


----------

